# Lab Reviews



## kathyt (Mar 3, 2013)

I thought I would share this in case anyone was looking for a good print or product lab. I was happy to see ProDpi on top, because they are amazing. Their quality is top notch and my clients love them. Plus, I love Fuji paper. 
Test Results: Best Online Photo Print Lab


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up I have never used them and was sort of stuck on Miller. I will give them a try.  Have you tried CGPro for canvas prints ..they are great!!


----------



## kathyt (Mar 3, 2013)

Mully said:


> Thanks for the heads-up I have never used them and was sort of stuck on Miller. I will give them a try.  Have you tried CGPro for canvas prints ..they are great!!



I did try them and they were pretty good. I normally use Pixel2Canvas, and their quality is far superior to CGPro. Pixel2Canvas prices are higher but they have really good sales.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks very much for posting this.  I've been using  MPIX for some time now and been pretty pleased with them, though lately I've felt like their support has dropped a bit and their prices seem higher than I expect, so I'll give some of these other folks a try.


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2013)

A while back Miller's operations moved about 100 mi from where Miller's had always been - small town Pittsburg, Kansas (pop. 20,000) - to 8x larger Springfield Missouri (pop. 160,000).
Staffing had become a problem because of the small local pool of potential employees, and because few good management type candidates found rural Pittsburg attractive as a place to relocate to.

By the same token, some very good key people were not willing to relocate from rural Pittsburg to the 'big city' of Springfield.  Consequently, there were some key people changes at Miller's.

I agree. Customer support has suffered somewhat as a result of those personnel changes.
But, overall I still consider Miller's one of the top 3 labs. As that link notes, Miller's shipping and packaging is still the industry's best.


----------

